# Life On The Ocean Waves - scarf pattern



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Special Stitch: SKPO = slip one stitch to right needle, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over the knit stitch (one decrease)

Cast on 41 stitches.

Rows 1 - 4: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit across. (Or can do seed stitch between first and last three stitches)
Row 5: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2, Purl to last three stitches, K3

Beginning of pattern repeat:

Row 6: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit 2. *YO, Knit 5, SKPO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. Knit 3.
Row 7 and all odd rows: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2, Purl to last three stitches, K3.
Row 8: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit 2. *K1, YO, K4, SKPO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 10: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit 2. *K2, YO, K3, SKPO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 12: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. *K3, YO, K2, SKPO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 14: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. *K4, YO, K1, SKPO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 16: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. *K5, YO, SKPO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 18: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. Knit across to end of row.
Row 19: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2, Purl across row to last three stitches, k3.

Repeat Rows 6 through 19 until desired length. 

Finish scarf with same first four rows of of scarf remembering to start each row with "slip stitch purl wise".

To make this wider for a blanket or shawl simply increase in multiples of 7. Can also make the sides wider if you like, just remember to start each row with "slip stitch purl wise" to get that nice finished edge look. Can also make the ends more knit/seed stitch rows for a bigger border.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

FABOULOUS scarf pattern, carla!!! Thanks SO much for writing it here! I just received some gorgeous yarn from Knitivity, called "Turquoise Fade," and I think it would make up in your scarf just beautifully.

Thank you again...
...gloria


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Well Done and thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks! That is wonderful.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern - I have some stash ready to use on it! Love the stitch. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Great scarf! Thanks for the pattern. What size needle did you use? Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks so much,can't wait to try it!


----------



## HeatherO (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

JLEIGH said:


> Great scarf! Thanks for the pattern. What size needle did you use? Thanks so much for sharing!


I believe I used a US size 7 needle. Can use any size really to make it bigger or smaller.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely pattern. Thank you.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It is lovely.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely! Thank you.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this pattern. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Hope I can get to it soon. It is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...so pretty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. It is so pretty!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you so much this is a beautiful patten :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Love the pattern. Thanks so much for your work.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

A very lovely stitch, thanks!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely stitch pattern, thanks for posting &#127881;


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks for posting.
dian


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you, this is a beautiful pattern!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

This is so nice. Thank you for sharing the pattern. Can you let us know what size needle you used to get that size scarf?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

suepro said:


> This is so nice. Thank you for sharing the pattern. Can you let us know what size needle you used to get that size scarf?


Size US 7


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> Special Stitch: SKPO = slip one stitch to right needle, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over the knit stitch (one decrease)
> 
> For this particular size scarf I used US size 7 needle.
> 
> ...


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you, I saw this when you first posted. Love it.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern, I have some soft peachy coloured yarn that will do just right for this pattern. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you so much, I love this and will use it!thank you!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Yummy! Going to make this one...thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to write out this lovely pattern for us. Beautiful scarf.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Love this scarf and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## cooknchic1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice. I saved it to try later. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

So beautiful! You did a wonderful job. How much yarn do you think you used


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

lbg52 said:


> So beautiful! You did a wonderful job. How much yarn do you think you used


I used one skein of Redheart Super Saver yarn.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> Special Stitch: SKPO = slip one stitch to right needle, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over the knit stitch (one decrease)
> 
> Approximately 364 yards Redheart Super Saver Economy
> 
> ...


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

That is one lovely scarf. Can hardly wait to give it a go.

Joan


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful pattern


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

lbg52 said:


> So beautiful! You did a wonderful job. How much yarn do you think you used


One skein of Redheart Economy Super Saver


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern. I have a lovely shade of blue that I wanted to do a baby blanket in and was just looking for the right pattern. I believe this is the one I like the best of all that I have seen.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Moosie said:


> Thanks for this pattern. I have a lovely shade of blue that I wanted to do a baby blanket in and was just looking for the right pattern. I believe this is the one I like the best of all that I have seen.


That is so awesome. Please post a picture when you're done. I'd love to see this pattern in a blanket. Thank you!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you its a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern. It's lovely!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful thanks for pattern


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely, thank you for your generosity! I hope mine looks as nice as yours!


----------



## CraftieEwe (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful pattern. Lovely scarf


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks..so generous.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your lovely scarf and pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, I love it.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## Tseringma (Apr 15, 2015)

thank you for posting this. 
I have a yarn just waiting for such a pattern.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. Thank you


----------



## Nana W (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you so much (and for the pattern right here). I want to start one right away.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I like your pattern, it reminds me of one I used to use called " Shell Stitch" from my old Mon Tricot Knitting Dictionary. It's almost stitch by stitch.
Thank you for bringing back a favorite stitch!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I like your pattern, it reminds me of one I used to use called " Shell Stitch" from my old Mon Tricot Knitting Dictionary. It's almost stitch by stitch.
> Thank you for bringing back a favorite stitch!


I hope I don't step on anyone's toes re-creating a stitch/pattern that's already out there. I just did this on my own, didn't know it was already out there. Maybe I should research before posting? I'm so new at this!!!!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. I have been wanting to knit something with this pattern, but couldn't find where I had seen it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't worry, there are so many variations of knitting stitches. Like I said, "almost " the same stitches. There's another variation called "overlapping waves"- That's what's nice about knitting, all the different things you can do with knit and purl. Yours is very nice.



carlacrn said:


> I hope I don't step on anyone's toes re-creating a stitch/pattern that's already out there. I just did this on my own, didn't know it was already out there. Maybe I should research before posting? I'm so new at this!!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice pattern. Thank you for writing it out for us. :thumbup:


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

I can't wait to try this. It' lovely. And I love that glorious green!


----------



## fusyarn (Jan 22, 2015)

Beautiful scarf and thanks for the pattern. Do you always "slip stitch purl wise" on edges? I am making baby sweater that has garter stitch border up the front where buttons and button holes go. Should I still "slip stitch purl wise on the edges"?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

fusyarn said:



> Beautiful scarf and thanks for the pattern. Do you always "slip stitch purl wise" on edges? I am making baby sweater that has garter stitch border up the front where buttons and button holes go. Should I still "slip stitch purl wise on the edges"?


This is the first time I've "slip stitch purl wise" on any piece and I really like the "finished" look. Totally up to you if you wish to do the same on a sweater. Give it a go and see how it looks. I like it better than the "bumpy" edge look.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

HhLovwly and so tranquil.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

- Thank you for sharing this Great stitch pattern :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful thank you for the pattern


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for posting this. It is lovely. And for me, perfect. I am learning to knit and just moved from dishcloths to scarves, and at the same time creating a body of paintings for a show later this year, with the subject always being...water! (seas and oceans and such using lines to create the representation) I definitely should make this scarf and wear it to the reception. : )


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

gardenpoet said:


> Thank you for posting this. It is lovely. And for me, perfect. I am learning to knit and just moved from dishcloths to scarves, and at the same time creating a body of paintings for a show later this year, with the subject always being...water! (seas and oceans and such using lines to create the representation) I definitely should make this scarf and wear it to the reception. : )


That is awesome!!!!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you for the lovely pattern


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

eppe said:


> thank you for the lovely pattern


You're very welcome!!!


----------

